# Anyone turn a baby rattle?



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Since I found out I'm going to be a grandpa I have a lot of new projects to consider. One is a baby rattle but I would like some ideas from someone who has made them if possible. If not I will wing it.

I'm also going to build the Baby bed and possibly a changing table. Future threads let's stick to the rattle for now. :thumbsup:


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Rich First you need tool for the captive rings, you can make it in the cheap with an old file. Take it to the grinder and make a half round at the end of it but not on the end on the side leaving a small amount to make it look like the letter C will post a pic of one soon then practice with it for a time or two. Really not hard at all. Wood selection tight grain wood maple pear stay away from exotics too much of a chance for some sort of reaction Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*I dont think your suposed to shake babies...*

Or post the same thread twice.... :laughing:

Any Mods in the house? :huh:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations :smile:

By coincidence, I was reading how to make a baby's rattle this morning in Richard Raffan's book, "Turning Toys". He's got a pretty good method, describes it well in words and photos.

I borrowed the book from the town library, btw (the first time it crossed my mind that I don't have to buy every book I want to read!) but you might prefer to buy the book yourself, in your new capacity as Toymaker-in-Chief :laughing:


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Fule*

File for captive ring Sorry I don't have anything to show. It is in a local shop. When grinding put a angle on both sides of the file as you come from both the left and right sides to get the ring. Once you have one ring tape it in place far right hand side repeat until you have three to five made, keep them somewhat big so that they are strong and will not come apart.

Jerry


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Congrats, Richard. Are you positive it isn't twins?
I have to make everything 2X.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I made one like a tiny maraca once. I basically made a small egg shaped hollow form and put some beans in it. I turned a handle with a tenon to fit the opening of the HF and glued it up. I finished with beeswax if I recall.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

someone did [post one a few years back but I have no idea who it was
Congrats BTW:happybday:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

One thing I forgot to mention: Raffan gives a good synopsis of the safety aspects of making toys -- avoiding choking hazards in particular.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't put a captive ring on a baby rattle. It would be to easy to break and could be a choke hazard. there are also rules about how big the rattle portion must be for the same choke hazard. 
That being said I have made several over the years for gifts. Some were hollowed spheres with the handle glued into the hole hollowing. Some had routed slots that were glued together with beads inside and then turned afterwords.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

wood shavings said:


> Rich First you need tool for the captive rings, you can make it in the cheap with an old file. Take it to the grinder and make a half round at the end of it but not on the end on the side leaving a small amount to make it look like the letter C will post a pic of one soon then practice with it for a time or two. Really not hard at all. Wood selection tight grain wood maple pear stay away from exotics too much of a chance for some sort of reaction Hope this helps.
> 
> Jerry


Thanks but I don't think captive rings would be a good idea because of the choking hazard. 


duncsuss said:


> Congratulations :smile:
> 
> By coincidence, I was reading how to make a baby's rattle this morning in Richard Raffan's book, "Turning Toys". He's got a pretty good method, describes it well in words and photos.
> 
> I borrowed the book from the town library, btw (the first time it crossed my mind that I don't have to buy every book I want to read!) but you might prefer to buy the book yourself, in your new capacity as Toymaker-in-Chief :laughing:


I will see if its available in an electronic book. 


Robson Valley said:


> Congrats, Richard. Are you positive it isn't twins?
> I have to make everything 2X.


 nope not yet but twins run on both sides. 



Bonanza35 said:


> I made one like a tiny maraca once. I basically made a small egg shaped hollow form and put some beans in it. I turned a handle with a tenon to fit the opening of the HF and glued it up. I finished with beeswax if I recall.


Thanks that was an idea but not very good at HF so hopefully I can either get up to speed or find a technique that cheats a little.


john lucas said:


> Personally I wouldn't put a captive ring on a baby rattle. It would be to easy to break and could be a choke hazard. there are also rules about how big the rattle portion must be for the same choke hazard.
> That being said I have made several over the years for gifts. Some were hollowed spheres with the handle glued into the hole hollowing. Some had routed slots that were glued together with beads inside and then turned afterwords.


You've made several and no pictures. Really your killing me.:laughing:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

If I remember correctly, the way that Raffan does it is to split the blank (riving it with a chisel, not sawing -- so there's no kerf and it can be glued back together with an almost invisible seam). Then he hollows each side, puts some rattling stuff inside, and glues it back together. Then he puts it on the lathe and turns it. It's a long blank that includes the head and handle in one piece, not gluing a handle into a hole in the head.

There's more to it than this (layout, marking, etc.) but that's the gist of it.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I guess I wrote on the wrong thread 
Whats up with a Mod starting 2 threads anyway:laughing::laughing:
Congrats rick and like i said in the other one i do believe someone posted one here a year or so ago


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

robert421960 said:


> ....Whats up with a Mod starting 2 threads anyway:laughing::laughing:


Ask no questions and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> Or post the same thread twice.... :laughing:
> 
> Any Mods in the house? :huh:





robert421960 said:


> I guess I wrote on the wrong thread
> Whats up with a Mod starting 2 threads anyway:laughing::laughing:
> Congrats rick and like i said in the other one i do believe someone posted one here a year or so ago


I didn't 't know it double posted. It's fixed now I merged the two.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I haven't turned but I think you could do it like a mix between a box and a goblet. Just glue the lid on after filling with something that rattles. A friend just got a new grand daughter so maybe I'll they this weekend. 

Does that make sense? If I do one, I'll post some pics here.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

clpead said:


> I haven't turned but I think you could do it like a mix between a box and a goblet. Just glue the lid on after filling with something that rattles. A friend just got a new grand daughter so maybe I'll they this weekend.
> 
> Does that make sense? If I do one, I'll post some pics here.


Yes I was thinking that or the two halves glued together with the center being a different wood and maybe a bead to help hide the seam. 

Please if you make one post the pictures. I was also looking at what would be best to rattle. Beads, bb's or something else. 

The thinner the walls the better the sound should be at least that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I was just thinking about it and it would have to be bulbous at both end to avoid choking. It might be a little time consuming but should be doable. I'm like you, not ready for the hollow form idea. I think I'll use air soft bb's since I have them.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Bonanza35 said:


> I made one like a tiny maraca once. I basically made a small egg shaped hollow form and put some beans in it. I turned a handle with a tenon to fit the opening of the HF and glued it up. I finished with beeswax if I recall.


 I like it , simple and effective 

:thumbsup:


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Please if you make one post the pictures.


Sorry dude, I had an epic fail today, not sure when I'll be able to try again.


----------

